# If the Texans start coming up here



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Especially AQ :roll: I'm moving to Sask.

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/story.hts/outdoors/1611166


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

They have huge whitetails with beautiful racks in Saskawian. I have been there a few times. Also all the natives I met were very pleasant. This Texan sounds like a freelancer. Where is all the love for the freelance non-res you were expressing about a month before the season opened. :beer:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

"Here in my home state, the joy and pleasure and wonder of duck hunting too often is tainted by the distracting, distasteful and disagreeable."

"... this graying waterfowler grows increasingly wearied of the land-rush race for prime spots, the confining regulations, the brutal physical effort, the crowded conditions and what seems to be a growing lack of civility among hunters."
**************
He tried hard to describe what we are trying to preserve up here. The contrast he gives might be illustrative to those who think everything should be for sale up here.

M.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I saw a few trucks around Mott with TX plates on them this past weekend. The "invasion" begins.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Every non-res who wonders why ND hunters want to keep it this way should read this.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It was an excellent article. Thanks for the link Fetch.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats what I thought to Ken. Imagine how special Texas could be if they had our freedom to hunt.

Plus AQ sucks :wink:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

delete


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Fetch,

Great Link. Wonder if the guy who wrote the article was thinking that ND needs more NR waterfowl hunters so we can become more like Texas.


----------

